

Red Lightening - monsterix
http://www.livescience.com/39033-red-sprites-lightning-photos.html

======
ColinWright
You might want to correct the spelling in the title.

~~~
monsterix
Oops, noticed this only now :( Someone may have to repost, if it is
interesting enough that is.

